# New group on FB. Let's talk spinning, weaving and dyeing



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is a closed group and all are welcome rules have been posted. A lot like here. I just started the group but there will be a selling area and a group chat area.
Please give me some time to explore our group and the rules. I have added knitting, crocheting and felting to the talk group. Open to any one here on KP would like to join in. It is a closed group.
Let's talk spinning, weaving and dyeing.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Helensretreat/


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great...thank you!


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome! I joined names Olesia Wool ????????


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> It is a closed group and all are welcome rules have been posted. A lot like here. I just started the group but there will be a selling area and a group chat area.
> Please give me some time to explore our group and the rules. I have added knitting, crocheting and felting to the talk group. Open to any one here on KP would like to join in. It is a closed group.
> Let's talk spinning, weaving and dyeing.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Helensretreat/


I will check it out when I fire up the pc. I can log on easier with the pc than with the pc but not the iPad. Honestly, I cannot remember my password but the pc does. I usually only use Facebook to check out for the local news and the local neighbourhood watch.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I was able to join on the pc. For some reason I can’t find the group on my iPad even trying in the groups name


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

just asked to join thank you for creating a group


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I was just given a Schacht table loom, and need to know more about setting it up etc. This is great timing! I just clicked the “join” button too. How fortunate am I to receive such a lovely loom and a new place to follow weavers? Thank you!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

How can it be a closed group if any one can join?


mama879 said:


> It is a closed group and all are welcome rules have been posted. A lot like here. I just started the group but there will be a selling area and a group chat area.
> Please give me some time to explore our group and the rules. I have added knitting, crocheting and felting to the talk group. Open to any one here on KP would like to join in. It is a closed group.
> Let's talk spinning, weaving and dyeing.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Helensretreat/


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> How can it be a closed group if any one can join?


I am going through all the people who would like to join the group. You have questions to fill out and I look at everyone's profile on FB. If you are on KP "Let's talk spinning weaving and dyeing" topic you can join in.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - just put my request to join in


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you - just clicked the join button.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Could use a few more to join in and MORE posts. I check every day. Just like here ladies just as much fun and learning.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I joined, but do not know much about either. I was gifted a loom, and had hope I could learn more about weaving. It just takes time..both to learn and build a base. Good luck.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't been keeping up with any of my groups, here or on FB lately. This is the first I've been on here in a couple months. Is this group here going to remain? I'll join your FB group, but I love my KP family here!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This group will still be here. I check in both places every day. I set up the FB group Just in case but there are some posts there to. Same as here wonderful pictures and conversations.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Just requested to join!!


----------

